# 200 trunk lid on my SER



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its gonna need a new trunk lid. i really like the spoiler look (oem only) and i think c/f would look good on a black car and not stand out too much....but the spoilers not reccomended with the c/f trunk lid.
scorchN could you reinforce one real good with oem spoiler holes?
and the c/f trunk lid is gonna be like $400 more so that is a slight issue too.
im leaning towards oem trunk lid with spoiler but what would _you_ do???
CARBON FIBER TRUNK LID PICS HERE


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

carbon fiber trunk with oem wing will look hot


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

how about OEM w/OUT a wing


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

carbon w/o a spoiler


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ummm its a 3 way tie. im gonna need some more votes people :thumbup: come on, you can do it!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

xt_out said:


> ummm its a 3 way tie. im gonna need some more votes people :thumbup: come on, you can do it!!!


You can use the spoiler, I would use large washers on the inside of the trunk for internal support but our trunk are reinforced with a couple layers of extra glass since I removed most of the internal skeleton. I was slamming the thing shut several times before we moved the latch down a little. Trust me its beefy for a C/F trunk................


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so no worries about the spoiler ripping through the c/f sounds good!
thanks mike...hopefully the sentra sells soon so i can afford all the nice things my sexy car, err SER needs


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NO!!! C/F trunk with C/F drift spoiler.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i thought about that but its really agressive and uh...im going oem bumpers with oem sideskirts so... i wish there was a c/f oem spoiler or better yet one thats the same height as the gtr kit spoiler! but oem's good ha ha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stick with the oem cf trunk with the oem spoiler and jes paint the trunk to match a solid black color. 

sleeper style and no one can tell it cf until opened.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so is like 1000 watt stereo gonna mess up the c/f from all the bass? does the sound reflect the same? this has quite a bearing on if i get the trunk or not as well...just something i was curious about


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> NO!!! C/F trunk with C/F drift spoiler.


fuck yeah. don't forget the hood.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

already got the hood. look at my site <click on my user name to the left> and check it out. same hood that was on my sentra. VIS invader is now on my SER


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hey xt_out how did you get two car spots?


----------

